# What is this leading to...



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2007)

I happened to look at smoking meat web sites on our site and found ("Crazy hoty teens doing rxealy...)
Hoe does one report this, it's a little different than a regular posting or so it seems.


----------



## monty (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this up, Richoso1.

If you see an article posted with a questionable title click on the article, scroll below the article and you will see a red lopsided triangle in a box with some other icons. It is titled, "Article Complaint". Click on the triangle to report this to the moderator staff.

I check that area several times daily and find a lot of spam of all types. Since the section is not really visited all that much many spammers get extra airtime due to the crap not being reported.

I have given the royal boot to the spammer and his article!

Thanks again!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

